# Best RiderShare Car: 2015 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid?



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Well my search for a car that meets my rideshare needs continues.....

I test drove a used 2017 Lincoln MKT the other day and passed. That Turbo engine in that thing is terrible. It has a delay when you do a hard acceleration and turning corners it has a nasty body lean. But the interior is sooo plush and comfy it made me want to look at other Lincolns.

Is anyone familiar with the MKZ Hybrids? They qualify for almost all the platforms on Lyft and Uber. Have a plush and roomy interior and get 40mpg and has decent HP for a Hybrid.. Only second to the BMW hybrids.

I found a good deal on a 2015 with 30k miles on it. I'm just not familiar with the two battery engine systems. How long do these batteries last? How do you even check that there is good battery life on them?

I can pretty much do most mainteance myself on a car (brakes- oil changes - shocks etc..) but I have no clue about these Hybrid Batteries.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Parts for a Lincoln are expensive.
Realize the Lincoln and the Ford Fusion are Closely related both built on Mazda 6 shared platform.
( Ford Fusion also markets a hybrid)
Minus the $2,000.00 air bag suspension.
( $4,000.00 + if purchased from Ford)
Minus the Hybrid set up.
Read reviews.
Watch Youtube hybrid battery repair/ replacement tutorials.
Then decide.
We had a few drivers on forum a year or so ago using an older model of the hybrid you are interested in.
Dont see them around anymore . . .

Learn how to replace dead cells in hybrid batteries and how to work on airbag suspensions and you could handle the maintenece on this car.

Also ford hybrid battery cooling systems are trouble makers $2,000.00+ @ dealer . . .$300.00 D.I.Y.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Expensive


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Awful car for it, too expensive. Rideshare should be done, if you're buying a car for it, in a 2008 prius C. Go cheap cheap cheap. Please calculate the depreciation per mile and then you will understand. Just because you may qualify for higher end doesn't mean you'll get the rides. Most will be x 

BTW a toyota camry hybrid has more horsepower than that thing, of the same model year. Also Toyota hybrid platform is ultra reliable. 

I have a late model avalon hybrid and only ever did a single ride in it for uber. Too nice a car to drive people around paying me $5/ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

China had to buy its ( lonely) aircraft carrier from Russia .

China builds a Navy, then were in trouble.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Better of with LExus ES300h hybrid, but you will be much better off with a QX60, MDX or MKT at that price range


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They have stockpiled enough gold, silver, copper, industrial metals to last 20 years.

I pay attention when countries do this.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They have stockpiled enough gold, silver, copper, industrial metals to last 20 years.
> 
> I pay attention when countries do this.


So? You think WWIII is coming and we all go back to stone age?

China has a nuclear carrier coming: Notice the future tense here? They do NOT have it.

US has had like 11 nuclear carriers for how many years now? 50?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I had a 2012 MKZ (sold it to my dad about 18 months ago he uses it full time for uber /lyft) it's the last year of the previous body style but the year they updated the interior and grills looks a lot better than the pre 2011 . It's a great car has 160k miles on it now and hasn't had any serious issues , I bought it needing some minor suspension work around 100k miles , and an o2 sensor and general maintenance and it's been great averages around 40mpg the nice thing about it is it drives really nice compared to a prius it's a lot quicker and not as lame . Yeah you're not getting 50 mpg but with gas being around $2.25 it's not a huge difference and it qualifies for Select Lyft Premier and Lyft Lux


EDIT : just went back and read the cost comments I bought this 2 years ago for $8k my model doesn't have air suspension it's basically just a rebadged and dressed up Fusion so the suspension parts were crazy cheap , infact post the parts are cheap since it's basically a fusion . Maybe this has changed for the 2013 + models . My dad was gonna trade it in for an SUV but they only offered him $4k for it so I'm guessing you could find these for $6-$8k all day just stay away from the non hybrid V6


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Depreciation on a Lincoln that new would ofset your fuel savings. Do the math to be sure, but I expect your true cost to operate to be less than you imagine.

I have a 2011 MKZ, V6. Pax really like it, parts are cheap (its really a ford), dependable, and fairly inexpensive to buy. Good looking car too.. Study up on maintenance requirements of hybrids so you don't find surprise costs uniqe to them down the road...


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Awful car for it, too expensive. Rideshare should be done, if you're buying a car for it, in a *2008 prius C*. Go cheap cheap cheap. Please calculate the depreciation per mile and then you will understand. Just because you may qualify for higher end doesn't mean you'll get the rides. Most will be x
> 
> BTW a toyota camry hybrid has more horsepower than that thing, of the same model year. Also Toyota hybrid platform is ultra reliable.
> 
> I have a late model avalon hybrid and only ever did a single ride in it for uber. Too nice a car to drive people around paying me $5/ride.


First year for Prius C was 2012, not 2008.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I just bought a 2015 MKZ hybrid last week. It's nice. But it accelerate from stop very slowly, worst than a diesel car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Do not listen to these naysayers... A few things work in your favor with this car choice...

1) It qualifies for almost all platforms so you'll benefit from lux rides.
2) you can maintain most of the wear and tear stuff yourself. Which tells me you know how to shop Amazon Like I do for the lowest price on replacement parts for it.

I'd be all over it... And for reference 6 months ago I bought a 2012 BMW 750I which also qualifies for most platforms and I've been doing quite well. And have built a sizeable private clientele as well ( yes I have commercial coverage) In fact I'd say I've doubled my monthly income with the private side... Go for it. And good luck!!


----------



## Tahoe24x7 (Oct 1, 2019)

Go for high MPG... 30mpg vs 25mpg can be a $100 fuel expense savings per month.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FrankLStanton said:


> First year for Prius C was 2012, not 2008.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/heads-up-prius-c-not-allowed-on-lyft-anymore.315906/


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Do not listen to these naysayers... A few things work in your favor with this car choice...
> 
> 1) It qualifies for almost all platforms so you'll benefit from lux rides.
> 2) you can maintain most of the wear and tear stuff yourself. Which tells me you know how to shop Amazon Like I do for the lowest price on replacement parts for it.
> ...


Do you now have an MKZ hybrid ?

I bought a used 2015 two weeks ago. Right now I found out it's too bouncy on Los Angeles roads. I think the front struts are shot. Autozone shows the cheapest strut is $81. Wondering if you or anyone else have done this. I think changing the strut is not hard, right?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've seen a few Lincoln's around but I can't fathom why someone would buy one for RS. They're not known for reliability, which IMO, is the #1 consideration in a vehicle for this biz if you want to cut your costs.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I've seen a few Lincoln's around but I can't fathom why someone would buy one for RS. They're not known for reliability, which IMO, is the #1 consideration in a vehicle for this biz if you want to cut your costs.


If you can do it yourself, I would rather drive a Lincoln than a Prius.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> China had to buy its ( lonely) aircraft carrier from Russia .
> 
> China builds a Navy, then were in trouble.


They'll all break 1 day outside the 30 day warranty period. Won't be an issue.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Do you now have an MKZ hybrid ?
> 
> I bought a used 2015 two weeks ago. Right now I found out it's too bouncy on Los Angeles roads. I think the front struts are shot. Autozone shows the cheapest strut is $81. Wondering if you or anyone else have done this. I think changing the strut is not hard, right?


Naw I have a BMW, but bypass AutoZone and check Amazon for cheaper prices on everything...


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Do you now have an MKZ hybrid ?
> 
> I bought a used 2015 two weeks ago. Right now I found out it's too bouncy on Los Angeles roads. I think the front struts are shot. Autozone shows the cheapest strut is $81. Wondering if you or anyone else have done this. I think changing the strut is not hard, right?


Sorry to revive this thread but I did the autozone "Duralast" brand 5-6 months ago.

Yesterday I started hearing basketball bouncing noises while going over worn roads. I knew they were cheap but this is ridiculous.

The OEM struts made squeaky bed noises at first when they started to go bad (while breaking). This went on for a month before I heard the basketball noise.

These Autozone struts went from quiet to basketball noise overnight. Such a waste of money and an embarrassing issue to have because it's LOUD.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, I think the autozone brand has lifetime warranty. Are you sure its the shocks?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

homelesswarlock said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but I did the autozone "Duralast" brand 5-6 months ago.
> 
> Yesterday I started hearing basketball bouncing noises while going over worn roads. I knew they were cheap but this is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


What is this basketball noise you are speaking of ?

I have noises that sounds like wheel bearings, it's rotational, but a lot of people say I need to change out the tires.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> What is this basketball noise you are speaking of ?
> 
> I have noises that sounds like wheel bearings, it's rotational, but a lot of people say I need to change out the tires.


wheel bearings will sound like a rhythmic "wowwowwowowwow" as you go 60mph. Tires noises sound like "dunk dunk dunk" each time the wheel turns a full rotation and will turn into "dundundundundun" as accelerate.

Bad strut noises sound like "da dunk" or a slapping rubber on cement noise. They will only make noise on rough roads and stay silent on a flat freeway.

so the different noises:

Wheel bearings: most prominent at high speeds. Can be heard on flat freeways

Bad struts: most prominent on roads with patched cracks. Cannot be heard on flat freeways

bad tires: can be heard on every rotation and increases in intensity the faster you drive


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok so I brought my car to a tire dealer called Big Tires in Carson, Southern California. They had a killer deal for $440 4 Eagle F1 Asymmetric tires. But I asked them to drive test first. The mechanic came back with the conclusion that rear wheel bearing is bad. Not the tires as so many of my friends said.

I believe him because there is no way tires noise can be that deafening. But this noise start at low MPH to higher, definitely rotational.

So now I am looking at buying this from Amazing. Gonna take a few days for it to arrive.

DETROIT AXLE - Pair (2) Front or Rear Wheel Hub Bearing Assembly for 2013-2017 Ford Fusion Rear AWD - [ 2013-2016 Lincoln MKZ Rear AWD ] - See Fitment https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0788SS1VT/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Ok so I brought my car to a tire dealer called Big Tires in Carson, Southern California. They had a killer deal for $440 4 Eagle F1 Asymmetric tires. But I asked them to drive test first. The mechanic came back with the conclusion that rear wheel bearing is bad. Not the tires as so many of my friends said.
> 
> I believe him because there is no way tires noise can be that deafening. But this noise start at low MPH to higher, definitely rotational.
> 
> ...


If you're going to DIY, you'll also need this
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S98E83K/?tag=ubne0c-20
and 3 extra lug nuts that fit the MKZ. And heavy grit sand paper.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

homelesswarlock said:


> If you're going to DIY, you'll also need this
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S98E83K/?tag=ubne0c-20
> and 3 extra lug nuts that fit the MKZ. And heavy grit sand paper.


Ok thanks. I am going to pass by AutoZone later today to see if they have this tool to loan out for free.

Update: Yes Autozone has a really nice and big set that they will loan it out for free.

I notice in the description of the wheel bearing/hub that they include 5 lug bolts. Could you elaborate on the 3 extra lug nuts you mentioned ? Why do we need them and where to get them ? Thanks. @homelesswarlock


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Ok thanks. I am going to pass by AutoZone later today to see if they have this tool to loan out for free.
> 
> Update: Yes Autozone has a really nice and big set that they will loan it out for free.
> 
> I notice in the description of the wheel bearing/hub that they include 5 lug bolts. Could you elaborate on the 3 extra lug nuts you mentioned ? Why do we need them and where to get them ? Thanks. @homelesswarlock


I don't think it was necessary for them to put that in the description because it's obvious that those are a 5 lug stud design.








These are a 4 lug stud design.

You might not need a hub puller, extra lug nuts, or sand paper because the wheel bearings on your vehicle are "bearing assemblies". In a perfect world, all that's required is removing the bolts and switching out the bad part.

If there is no rust and the part comes out easy, the only parts you need will be the parts you've already ordered. All the other parts I mentioned are needed only if the wheel bearings are "stuck".


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I checked out a MKZ hybrid today.

This was the previous generation of the car (2012), but I can't believe it would ever qualify for select or comfort. Its just a small car with an odd interior. Even if they improve the interior in the newer generation, its still really small in the back seats.

That said, its the same car as a Ford Fusion hybrid, might as well get the MKZ when they have depreciated to the same point.



homelesswarlock said:


> If there is no rust and the part comes out easy, the only parts you need will be the parts you've already ordered. All the other parts I mentioned are needed only if the wheel bearings are "stuck".


Rust makes this job a bear. Penetrating oil, patience, and a big fn sledge hammer is how I got them out.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I've just realized that the part at Amazon above only fits the front of all MKZ or the rear of an AWD, not the rear of a base or hybrid.

So I am now looking for another part, probably more expensive.

2014 fits Lincoln MKZ (Base, Hybrid) Rear Wheel Bearing and Hub Assembly (Note: FWD 2.0 Liter L4, 3.7 Liter V6 FWD) - One Bearing Included with Two Years Warranty https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYN33Q3/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I've just realized that the part at Amazon above only fits the front of all MKZ or the rear of an AWD, not the rear of a base or hybrid.
> 
> So I am now looking for another part, probably more expensive.
> 
> 2014 fits Lincoln MKZ (Base, Hybrid) Rear Wheel Bearing and Hub Assembly (Note: FWD 2.0 Liter L4, 3.7 Liter V6 FWD) - One Bearing Included with Two Years Warranty https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYN33Q3/?tag=ubne0c-20


Find a video on youtube for your car or the Ford Fusion (should be identical). It will bolster your confidence.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok I found this one for the front. Still looking for a video for the rear.

When I called O'Reilly earlier, the guy said I could also press the bearing out of the old hub and press new one in. And they sell just the bearing for $23 without the hub. It's available right away, not having to wait for shipping from other States.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Ok I found this one for the front. Still looking for a video for the rear.
> 
> When I called O'Reilly earlier, the guy said I could also press the bearing out of the old hub and press new one in. And they sell just the bearing for $23 without the hub. It's available right away, not having to wait for shipping from other States.


I don't know if all the details are correct for the O'Reilly guy to say that. There are two types of bearings.

First is the press-in type









The press-in type is annoying because you need a snap ring tool, an angle grinder to cut off the bearing race, and wheel bearing press kit (to press it into the knuckle)

in order for the O'Reilly guy to press in bearings for you, you would have to take off the knuckle-or basically dismantling the entire suspension.









Second type is bearing assemblies. As far as I know, assemblies are sold as a complete unit. They don't sell individual bearings if your vehicle uses the assembly type.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Ok I found this one for the front. Still looking for a video for the rear.
> 
> When I called O'Reilly earlier, the guy said I could also press the bearing out of the old hub and press new one in. And they sell just the bearing for $23 without the hub. It's available right away, not having to wait for shipping from other States.


Honestly, I'd just buy the bearing assembly and do it yourself.

The rear is the same as the front, except if its not awd/rwd, there is no axle nut and CV axle to deal with.


----------

